# High leverage cable cutters



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

I need a pair of cable cutters and while Klein is my go to for most tools, I have heard the Klein high leverage cable cutters break really easily and are not their best tool. I have been looking instead at either the channel lock 911 cable cutters or the ideal wireman cable cutters. Does anyone favor one of these 2 over Klein? Or maybe another brand? I really appreciate the input, this site had helped me make some good decisions on tools so far and will hopefully help me make a few more...


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I've had a pair of these greenlee cutters for over 10 years with no complaints.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Get a ratcheting cable cutter. I'm not sure who makes them but they were the best. Cuts up to 750MCM copper.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Get a ratcheting cable cutter. I'm not sure who makes them but they were the best. Cuts up to 750MCM copper.



Klein 63060.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm looking for something smaller than the green lee but probably can't drop the money on a ratcheting cutter right now, plus 2/0 is about the biggest wire I am currently cutting...

This is more the type of tool I was looking at
http://www.amazon.com/Channellock-911-Cable-Cutter/dp/B00004SBDG


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

RMRiggs said:


> I'm looking for something smaller than the green lee but probably can't drop the money on a ratcheting cutter right now, plus 2/0 is about the biggest wire I am currently cutting...
> 
> This is more the type of tool I was looking at
> http://www.amazon.com/Channellock-911-Cable-Cutter/dp/B00004SBDG


those are just knuckle busters.

use a sawzall until you can afford the rachet


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

RMRiggs said:


> I'm looking for something smaller than the green lee but probably can't drop the money on a ratcheting cutter right now, plus 2/0 is about the biggest wire I am currently cutting...
> 
> This is more the type of tool I was looking at
> http://www.amazon.com/Channellock-911-Cable-Cutter/dp/B00004SBDG


I have the ideal model similar to this. It works, but it's a struggle. I often use my hackzall or bandsaw if they are closer.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

.....


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have the Klein ratcheting ones but mostly use my cordless bandsaw now.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

RMRiggs said:


> I'm looking for something smaller than the green lee but probably can't drop the money on a ratcheting cutter right now, plus 2/0 is about the biggest wire I am currently cutting...
> 
> This is more the type of tool I was looking at
> http://www.amazon.com/Channellock-911-Cable-Cutter/dp/B00004SBDG


We have the Greenlee version of those, and we also have the Greenlee rachet cutter, and the Greenlee cutters that btharmy posted. 

Unless we're cutting big stuff, my tool of choice is the Greenlees with the fiberglass handles. The smaller ones aren't that great. I can't tell you the last time I used them.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

RMRiggs said:


> I'm looking for something smaller than the green lee but probably can't drop the money on a ratcheting cutter right now, plus 2/0 is about the biggest wire I am currently cutting... This is more the type of tool I was looking at http://www.amazon.com/Channellock-911-Cable-Cutter/dp/B00004SBDG


You'll never cut 2/0 with those. Nope?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

btharmy said:


> You'll never cut 2/0 with those. Nope?


Not easily anyway.

I can cut 2/0 with my Greenlee set that is the same as those, and they are rated for cables and wires up to 2/0.
Its not easy to do with them but it can be done. I would rather use my ratchet cutters whenever possible.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RMRiggs said:


> I'm looking for something smaller than the green lee but probably can't drop the money on a ratcheting cutter right now, plus 2/0 is about the biggest wire I am currently cutting...
> 
> This is more the type of tool I was looking at
> http://www.amazon.com/Channellock-911-Cable-Cutter/dp/B00004SBDG


Those are fine for everyday use cutting #4 to maybe #1 or so.
I found a short Greenlee cutter at HD for about $30 or so









I would avoid hand ratchet cutters unless you get into maybe some 350 MCM here and there.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have some ratchet cutters that have about a foot long handle that I use for larger feeders.
If I run into a few 500s or 750s, I have a very nice Ideal cutter that is powered by a battery drill.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

M12 bandsaw.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Sawzall all day long. 
Big cutters suck and ratchet cutters make my hands hurt after one cable.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

NWS makes a great cable cutter ! 2/0 might be a stretch,1/0 is probably about the limit. They are compact and very good in confined areas.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Sawzall all day long.
> Big cutters suck and ratchet cutters make my hands hurt after one cable.


interesting,
I cant remember ever seeing an electrician cutting cables with a sawzall or a portaband. I have heard of it and just thought it was a cutural thing. Is this something new in the trade?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jrannis said:


> interesting,
> I cant remember ever seeing an electrician cutting cables with a sawzall or a portaband. I have heard of it and just thought it was a cutural thing. Is this something new in the trade?


Probably because cordless saws are so common now. It's just a matter of using the tool that's within reach and gets the job done.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

jrannis said:


> interesting,
> I cant remember ever seeing an electrician cutting cables with a sawzall or a portaband. I have heard of it and just thought it was a cutural thing. Is this something new in the trade?


Must be a young fellow. I've cut many larger cables with the ol hacksaw.. the one with no batteries. 

Actually I don't think there were battery operated things back then. Probably why I had more fun after working hours. :thumbup:

Now days you boys have some serious competition.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I just bought a set of Temco TH0036 from ebay for $99, cuts up to 750 MCM, 5 year warranty. I tested on 500 mCM, it worked as advertised. As for longevity....we'll see. But for $99 and a 5 year warranty, it cant be too bad.


----------

